# Wi-Fi News > Τεχνολογία >  Internet TV Channels

## kinglyr

Για δείτε τι υπάρχει σήμερα!!!
Για να βλέπω και εμάς να φτιάχνουμε κάτι αντίστοιχο....(πιστεύω πολλοί το έχουν κάνει ήδη  ::  )

----------


## kxrist

πολύ καλό απλά θέλει update στα κανάλια που κ που.[/img]

----------


## ice

Υπαρχει παιδες το AWMN TV .

καντε search και θα δειτε .

----------


## kinglyr

Αντε, και καλές εκπομπές ICE στο νέο μας κανάλι...
Επίσης για Internet TV υπάρχει και το παρακάτω που ονομάζεται MENZ TV v3 και είναι καλύτερο από το Greek Live TV που είχα ποστάρει παραπάνω...

!!! EDIT By Kinglyr on 3/8/2007!!!
ΕΠΕΙΔΗ ΑΥΤΟ ΤΟ ΑΡΧΕΙΟ ΔΕΝ ΔΟΥΛΕΥΕΙ ΣΩΣΤΑ, ΚΑΤΕΒΑΣΤΕ ΤΟ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΠΑΡΑΚΑΤΩ POST

----------


## pantdimi

Δεν μου λειτουργει το τελευταιο  ::

----------


## kinglyr

πρέπει να το τρέξεις, αυτό θα κάνει εγκατάσταση και μετά θα μπείς μέσα θα πατήσεις να κάνει update τα κανάλια και μετά θα το κλήσεις και θα το ξανατρέξεις και θα πατήσεις πάνω στην τηλεόραση και θα σου βγάλει τα κανάλια και θα είσαι οκ....

----------


## Antonatos

Το προγραμμα δεν δουλευει καθολου πετα ενα μνμ λαθους

----------


## kinglyr

Ναι, το ξαναανεβάζω γιατί το προηγούμενο δεν δούλευε...

----------


## kinglyr

+++

----------


## pan-pan

Πως δουλευει αυτο το πραγμα? Ολο μου βγαζει there is not enough space on disk ενω ο δισκος εχει 25 g ελευθερο!

----------


## kinglyr

Τα κατεβάζεις όλα τα αρχεία (τα έσπασα γιατι δεν το έπαιρνε ολόκληρο) και τρέχεις το πρώτο και το κάνει 1 αρχείο RAR. Μετά το ξεζιπάρεις και τρέχεις το EXE και κάνει εγκατάσταση....

----------


## Kenshin

Άλλο ένα αντίστοιχο πρόγραμμα : JLC internet TV

Έχει κανάλια απο όλο τον κόσμο

----------


## Antonatos

ρε παιδια το ΜΕΤΖ δεν μου δουλευει καθολου δεν κανει εγκατασταση. το παταω παει να φορτωσει και μετα τπτ

----------


## Mick Flemm

Εχμ μια ερώτηση, τα προγράμματα που postάρετε εδώ είναι δικά σας ? Έχετε την άδεια του author ??? Μην το ξεφτιλίζουμε το θέμα plz, επειδή δεν χρησιμοποιώ πουθενά windows παρακαλώ κάποιο mod να το κοιτάξει...

----------


## Acinonyx

> ρε παιδια το ΜΕΤΖ δεν μου δουλευει καθολου δεν κανει εγκατασταση. το παταω παει να φορτωσει και μετα τπτ


Ίσως έχει ιό.. To scanάρισες με το antivirus;

----------


## panos18

ουτε εγω μπορω να κανω εγκατασταση στο menz.μαλλον δεν κανει καθολου εγκατασταση.καμια ιδεα??

----------


## dbekris

Σε εμένα εγκαταστάθηκε (αφού κατέβασα και τα 7 αρχεία .rar), αλλά όταν επιλέγω TV μου βγάζει μόνο το παρακάτω :



Δεν έχει πουθενά download ή update ή οτιδήποτε άλλο.  ::

----------


## panos18

εγω κατεβαζω τα αρχεια(7) κανω αποσυμπιεσει στο πρωτο και το τρεχω.δεν μου βζαζει καποιο παραθυρο για την διαδικασια της εγκατασταση αλλα στην επιθανια εργασιας μου εμφανιζεται μια συντομευση του menz tv3.επισης στην προσταφαιρεση προγραμματων αναγνωριζει το προγραμμα menztv και λει οτι εχει μεγεθος 2,6 MB.κανω κατι λαθος?

----------


## Gabriel

Αν έχετε καλή σύνδεση μπορείτε και χωρίς application
http://www.online-television.info/
Παίζει αρκετά καλά.

----------


## aurora_borealis

::

----------


## Themis Ap

ΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΠπππππππππππππ τι είναι αυτά...

Κάνε την σωστή κίνηση άμεσα...  ::   ::

----------


## bedazzled

> Κανα που να δειχνει S**** ****t τζαμπα υπαρχει?εστω να δινω καποια μικρη συνδρομη το μηνα...5-6 ευρω οχι 65 που ζητανε οι αλητες.


Αυτό που ζητάς δεν είναι τσάμπα...
edit άμεσα γιατί παραμονεύει η OT Airlines.  ::

----------


## Acinonyx

Καλά, εντάξει χαλαρώστε... Απλά ρώτησε δεν είπε ότι υπάρχει.

Δεν υπάρχει

----------


## aurora_borealis

Α κατι αλλο,συνδομητικα καναλια ιταλιας πως μπορω να πιασω?

----------


## nikolas_350

Κάποιοι πρέπει να καταλάβουν πως είμαστε ένα ανοικτό forum και όχι το καφενείο της γειτονιάς.
Με αυτά που ρωτάτε δίνετε την εντύπωση πως στο δίκτυο ο κάθε ένας μπορεί να βρει οτιδήποτε παράτυπο έως και παράνομο.
Σοβαρευτείτε!!

----------


## aurora_borealis

Οχι παρανομο βρε....απλα μια διευκολυνση,,εχω 2 κεραιες δορυφορικης στην ταρατσα πανω και πιανω κατι αθλια σερβικα καναλια,καταλαβε με  ::   ::

----------


## JB172

> Α κατι αλλο,συνδομητικα καναλια ιταλιας πως μπορω να πιασω?


Αγοράζοντας συνδρομή.

*Επεξεργάστηκε από fon_hussan (22:47,24/02/200: 

Κάποιες εμβόλιμες ερωτήσεις και απαντήσεις διασπάστηκαν/διαχωρίστηκαν στον κάδο ανακύκλωσης του φόρουμ μας, λόγω αυξημένης επικινδυνότητας. Για περισσότερες πληροφορίες & ερωτήσεις υπάρχουν σχετικά φόρουμ ή και τα ΠΜ μεταξύ των γραφούντων....*

----------

